# Modbus Stromzähler auslesen



## stromzaehler (20 März 2013)

Guten Abend zusammen,

wir haben bei uns 8 Siemens PAC 3200 Zähler (Modbus RS485), 2 Siemens PAC 4200 Zähler (Modbus RS485) und 10 ABB  M2M MODBUS Zähler (Modbus RS485). Diese sind heute noch nicht als ein Modbus zusammengeschlossen. Wir möchten von den Zähler aus einem Register die aktuelle Leistung in kW auslesen und aus einem anderen Register den aktuellen Zählerstand in kWh abrufen. 

Der Abruf könnte z.B. mit einem kleinen Industrie PC einer SPS oder auch etwas anderem Vorort erfolgen. Die Daten sollen zwischengespeichert werden und sollen dann z.B. an einem FTP Server als Datei übertragen werden. 

Aufbau Skizze:

Modbus Zähler (Modbus RTU) <--->  (Industrie PC oder SPS mit Modbus RTU oder "Modbus" Logger") ---> FTP Server
                                     Modbus RTU  

Zur Umsetzung der Erfassung und Übertragung gibt es meiner Meinung nach diverse Optionen, jedoch wäre ich hier daran interessiert zu erfahren welche Optionen am stabilsten und möglichst einfach Vorort umzusetzen sind.

Wie könnten wir hier vorgehen ?
Einen schönen Abend,

Matthias 



Da es sich hierbei um eine Zweigstelle handelt


----------



## uncle_tom (20 März 2013)

ich würde dir hierfür auf die schnelle einen Beckhoff IPC mit Windows Betriebssystem und Twincat als Soft-SPS empfehlen.
Evtl. gleich eine IPC-Variante mit eingebauter RS485 Schnittstelle, dann braucht es keine weitere Peripherie (Buskoppler mit Schnittstellenklemme, etc.).

Modbus-RTU Treiber gibt´s als Supplement auch fertig von Beckhoff.

Die Datenzwischenspeicherung bzw. Archivierung ist mit etwas Aufwand programmtechnisch in Twincat realisierbar.
Weiterhin kann man mit Twincat auch auf das Dateisystem des IPC´s zugreifen und z.B. die Messwerte in eine *.csv Datei schreiben.
Diese *.csv Datei kann man dann mit Windows-Diensten weiterverarbeiten (z.B. per FTP versenden etc.).

Bei deinen Zählern musst du noch abprüfen, ob diese alle gemeinsam an einem Bussystem betreibbar sind.
Ich hatte schon Modbus-Teilnehmer, bei denen man die Schnittstellenparameter (Baudrate, Stopp-Bit, Parity, etc.) nicht oder nur eingeschränkt einstellen konnte.
Wenn alle Zähler über einen gemeinsammen Bus aufgeschaltet werden sollen, dann müssen alle Zähler die gleichen Schnittstellenparameter unterstützen.


----------



## Blockmove (20 März 2013)

Von Siemens gibt es den Sentron Powermanager. Vielleicht kannst du damit deine Anforderungen abdecken.
Es gibt eine 30Tage Trial-Version zum Testen.
Ansonsten gibt es natürlich auch noch Powerrate.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## stromzaehler (21 März 2013)

*Logger oder Software basierende Lösungen*

Guten Morgen,

vielen Dank für das Feedback. Ich hatte noch folgende Idee:

Modbus RTU Zähler <---> Modbus RTU to Modbus TCP Gatway <----> VPN Router <----> Modbus Log Software auf Server

Gibt es eine Empfehlung für einen solches Gatway und welche Software wurde sich anbieten um unterschiedliche Stromzähler von den Herstellern ABB / Siemens / Janitza anzubinden ?

Danke

Matthias


----------



## IFATD (21 März 2013)

Die PAC 3200 und PAC 4200 haben doch Modbus TCP "OnBoard". Die 10 ABB Geräte über einen der PAC 4200 und der optionalen RS 485 Schnittstelle vernetzen. Der Rest ist Modbus TCP zu FTP.


----------



## stromzaehler (21 März 2013)

Hallo,

was könnte eingesetzt werden um Modbus TCP auf FTP umzusetzen ?
Danke

Matthias


----------



## Oberchefe (21 März 2013)

Wenn die Daten nicht zu häufig gelesen und nicht in Mengen zwischengespeichert werden sollen, dann genügt ein Wago 750-841 (oder besser), eine Modbus-Lib und eine FTP-Lib (beides bei Wago erhältlich). Natürlich muss dazu noch etwas Code erstellt werden.


----------

